# For the Ladies eyes only!!!!!!!!!



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

That's a good one!!

Anne


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks! I needed that laugh today.


----------



## johowo (Nov 24, 2002)

Just for the fun of it , I have to fuss at you for posting such as this . Please read this . The Lost Chapter Of Genesis . Adam was hanging around the garden of Eden feeling very lonely. So, God asked him , "What's wrong with you?" Adam said he didn't have anyone to talk to . God said that he was going to make Adam a Companinon and that it would be a woman. He said ," This pretty lady will gather food for you, she will cook for you, and when you discover clothing , she will wash it for you. She will always agree with every decision you make and she will not nag you , and will always be the first to admit she was wrong when you've had a disagreement. She will praise you !She will bear your children , and never ask you to get up in the middle of the night to take care of them. She will never have a headache and will freely give you love and passion whenever you need it . Adam asked God, "What will a woman like this cost?" God replied , "An arm and a leg." Then Adam asked , What can I get for a rib?" Of course the rest is history........ nhoJ


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

How many divorced men does it take to change a light bulb?
It doens't matter. They're not going to get the house anyway.

Why can't men catch "mad cow" disease?
Because they're pigs.

How many men does it take to change a roll of toilet paper?
Nobody knows. It's never been done.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## johowo (Nov 24, 2002)

Haaaaaayyyyyyyyy, who's side are you on ?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

johowo,
There just jokes, take it easy.  I don't pick sides, just tell the jokes and laugh along with the rest of the crowd. 

What do men and carpet have in common?
If you lay them right the first time, you can walk on them for a long time. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## johowo (Nov 24, 2002)

O.K. , so you're in Ohio and you like handgun hunting along with bow hunting . I need to communicate with you about coming up there to do some deer hunting , but I need to do it somewhere other than her on the ladies page . John


----------



## mackspeed (Nov 18, 2002)

BTBabe, thats a good one.  . I,m a little embarassed though , cause it,s true and you told me not to look but I did it anyway. 
I,m a guy . WE can,t help it. Like the time at the airport when I had to use the ladies rest room cause the mens was out of order . The attendant outside the door told me "Whatever you do sir don,t push the red button. I pushed it and 2 days later woke up in the hospital. Things have never been the same.


----------

